# Brisket of the BGE



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been a while since I've done a brisket on the BGE. It turned out great. Brisket was small 5.56 lbs so the cook only took a few hours.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

After the cut, it got better.
Whyme


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks hood


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Specktackler357 said:


> Looks hood




Yessir! That's hood good!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty work. Impressed with the smoke on it in that short of a time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A few hours??? Brisket NEVER takes a few hours! Looks good though!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet that made some fine sandwiches!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I cooked it at 275, and pulled it off when it hit 203 on the inside.
I did baby back ribs the other day and that was a 5 hour cook, and no joke the meat was falling off the ribs. When I cook them next time I will show you how. So easy and family told me the best ribs every. The ribs took longer then the brisket.
Whyme

When the brisket hit inside temp of 185 wrap it in foil.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

2-2-1 rib recipe is one of the best cooks on a BGE - plus it's easy for me to remember. That brisket looks good too!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whenever I cook brisket I go by feel. Once a probe in the flat feels slight resistance I pull it, wrap it and let it rest.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

With the 2-2-1 you can't go wrong.
Whyme


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cough 3-2-1 aprox cough . 221 is sicf deer hunting rifle last year ! Lol


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fine lookin brisket! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------

